# Drivers And Software(IntexTVTunerCard)



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 13, 2007)

I have an Intex TV Tuner Card. But unfortunately Intex did not provide me with drivers for Linux. I tried to use my TV Tuner Card in GeeXBoX, but it doesn't recognise my card too. It recognises only standard company cards like Pinnacle. I read an article on GeeXBoX in some issue of Digit (I don't remember exactly which one), which said that other cards could be made to work with GeeXBoX with a little bit of hacking. Could anyone help me out? 

Or could anyone tell me where I could get drivers and software for the Card. I'm using Edgy Eft (Ubuntu 6.10).


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 15, 2007)

Nobody here uses a TV Tuner Card in Linux?


----------



## desertwind (Feb 15, 2007)

I had used one a few years ago. But that was an Pinnacle one, and was detected by my kernel successfully.

See whether the following helps you.

*www.linuxjournal.com/article/8116
*gentoo-wiki.com/TV_tuner_card
*www.anandtech.com/guides/viewfaq.aspx?i=154


----------



## freebird (Feb 15, 2007)

first let know the chipset used by that card afaik its philips SAA7134 which seems to be supported very well.
try the output of cmd: 
	
	



```
lspci
```
 wait for someone with more gyaan to post.
*www.wlug.org.nz/TvTunerCards
*www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Btaudio_(bt878)
*www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Main_Page
TVtime is the viewer used.
*linuxlabs.biz/articles/tvcard.html
*www.linuxforu.com/yabbse/index.php?board=14;action=display;threadid=649


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Mar 12, 2007)

Bump. Problem not solved till now.


----------



## freebird (Mar 12, 2007)

just update ur pciids using:

```
:~$sudo  update-pciids
```
then run :

```
:~$ lspci
```
post the o/p of "lspci" here.
with latest kernels,chances of ur card getting support is high.


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Mar 12, 2007)

Here is the output of lspci :



```
00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress 200 Host Bridge (rev 01)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
00:11.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc 437A Serial ATA Controller (rev 80)
00:12.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc 4379 Serial ATA Controller (rev 80)
00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)
00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)
00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (rev 80)
00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 82)
00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller (rev 80)
00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80)
00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 80)
01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200]
02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
02:03.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
```


----------



## mehulved (Mar 12, 2007)

Well so freebird was right. Your TV tuner card uses philips SAA7130 chipset, see the last line.


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Mar 12, 2007)

^^
So what am I supposed to do now?


----------



## mehulved (Mar 12, 2007)

Use one of the above how-to's and follow it. The linuxlabz one seemed pretty ok.
__________
You can also see *tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/BTTV/


----------



## freebird (Mar 12, 2007)

your card is detailed at:
*www.wlug.org.nz/TvTunerCards
Do your card supports radio tuner.then:
*www.wlug.org.nz/RadioTuner
the application that u can use to view TVinPC is:
*www.wlug.org.nz/MythTv
configuring mythtv:
*www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-9.html
for ubuntu:
*www.section6.net/wiki/index.php/Installing_MythTV_on_Ubuntu_Linux
*s91928265.onlinehome.us/hfamily/mythtv/myth_ubuntu.html
those packages can be easily installed by "apt-get install mythtv" or use synaptic package manager(gnome menu>Desktop>Asministration>synaptic pkg manager ) to compare available apps for tv card.
as a fact mplayer too plays TV though configuring seems difficult.


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Mar 12, 2007)

This is so difficult........ I can't understand a thing.

I have a 2.6.x kernel, so this page says that I just need to enable the config options, and compile the kernel. I DON'T KNOW HOW TO DO THAT.

To compile the kernel, here is another link -

*www.digitalhermit.com/linux/Kernel-Build-HOWTO.html

WHICH I COULDN'T UNDERSTAND A BIT.

Can anybody help me out on how to configure those drivers?


----------



## freebird (Mar 12, 2007)

leave the kernel compiling parts as ur card is detected by edgy's kernel.just patiently go through the pages.it ain't that difficult.
For Now,You need to try the Mythtv part.
oh,now i know the ubuntu link describes things a lil complicated.leave the link for now just apt-get install mythtv and run mythtv-setup or some similar command.leave those ./configure make  make install things those are old.mythtv is included in most distros
ps:am going out,will come in the evening/afternoon.Best of Lucx


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Mar 12, 2007)

> You still need to configure I2C support in the kernel as for BT8x8 above, as well as making a module for saa7134 ("Device Drivers -> Multimedia devices -> Video For Linux -> Philips SAA7134 support"). If you can "modprobe saa7134" then your kernel already has this module. IN 2.6.16, extra sound support has been split off into additional modules, saa7134-alsa and (apparently) saa7134-oss.



What des this mean?

Where is the 'device drivers' option/menu??


----------



## freebird (Mar 12, 2007)

bhai,wait will come back afternoon, and those posted are unwanted things.though u can try modprobe those modules.I posted lot of Links in a hurry.just apt-get install mythtv that's all.good luck


----------



## mehulved (Mar 12, 2007)

ApoorvKhatreja said:
			
		

> What des this mean?
> 
> Where is the 'device drivers' option/menu??


This all has been taken care of don't worry about the kernel part. Just focus on installing and configuring mythtv.
Another link that might be useful *parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php


----------



## freebird (Mar 12, 2007)

So did u installed mythtv from synaptic.remember i dont have any tunercard-just searching and suggesting u the known logic.thats all.
*parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
seems ubuntu wiki got all u needed abouhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Edgy?highlight=%28MythTV%29t Myth TV


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Mar 13, 2007)

Dude, I'm stuck on the 'Capture Card' configuration options. I don't know whcih 'Card Type' to set. the link you have provided, tells me to set it to  "DVB DTV capture card (v3.x)", which is not working. What do I do?


----------

